# Finished painted ceilings



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

How do you guys do your finished ceilings? I am open to trying new ways if easier. I run my 10, 12 inch box very lightly and the skim it all out with a trowel. I hear people use 8 inch box then 10 inch and then 14? I wonder if this works and looks good?


----------



## dt204 (Feb 5, 2016)

Finished flat ceilings is all we do. We tape the joints, filling in the bevel as best as we can when wiping. Run a 10" box. Dry, sand. Run a 12" box. Dry, sand, done. In high light and large rooms we tend to skip the 12" and just skim it by hand a little wider

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I prefill all butt joints and wherever needed , 

tape it all. after it dries, i apply 10" all flats and on sides of butts, 
after it dries i apply 12" over flats and in middle of butts, 

then i finish butt joints by hand. 

works great for me.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I hot mud fiba fuse with a banjo wiping it in with 4"
I block coat with an 8
Final coat with a 12 
Listen to every one and chose your own way great thing about our trade mate


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I think 14" is overkill
10" is sufficient final coat
12" just seams to finish better 

For a block coat i think 10 is overkill and 8 is enough every one has opinions


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

First we tape, then 10" box, 12" box, zero sanding, then finish the whole ceiling in Fresco Harmony. If it's textured, we just do Fresco Harmony. We never paint and we use stilts. 
https://youtu.be/pPNece39C9o


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey nick.... I was curious when applying Fresco harmony over textured and painted ceilings and walls if you're coming across major pinholing problems and what you may do to mitigate and deal with this type of problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I see you are rolling it on now:thumbsup: what nap do you use?


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

aschnit said:


> Hey nick.... I was curious when applying Fresco harmony over textured and painted ceilings and walls if you're coming across major pinholing problems and what you may do to mitigate and deal with this type of problem. Thanks in advance!


When we started 10 years ago it was more of an issue than it is now. It depends on mud consistency more than the surface. Any pinholes that show up in the base coat will inevitably get covered with the tighter second coat. Great question


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

chris said:


> I see you are rolling it on now:thumbsup: what nap do you use?


Yes Chris, early on id have a laborer roll ahead of me as I did all the trowel work. It's a great system if you have a helper that isn't fast at running the trowel. We'd use a real heavy nap roller and I'd always be bitching about too much or too little mud. There's a nice balance. It works great though.


----------

